# استبدل بنزين او ديزل سيارتك لارخص و افضل وقود على الارض وشاهد هذا المخترع



## مبتدىءلينوكس (25 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم 

هذا قلم مصور لشاب اخترع تقنية جديدة لجعل السيارة تستهلك وقود الماء بعد تحليله مباشرة 

غازان الهيدروجين والاكسجين 
العجيب والملفت للدهشة انه اغلق تماما فتحة دخول الوهاء للمحرك فلا يوجد فلتر هواء 

لانه يستخدم خليط وقود الماء المضبوط نسبته ولا يحتاج الى اى نسبه خلط مع الهواء 

ويكون عادم السارة بالطبع بخار الماء 

فهذة قدرة الله تعالى 

تقوم بتحليل الماء الى عناصرة وعند حرقها تعود الى الحالة الاولى وهى الماء 
سبحان الخالق


الان مع الموضوع



ومن رغب فى ان ينقل الموضوع باسمه الى اى منتدى اخر فيمكنه ذالك بدون حاجة الى ان يسألنى 
فالعلم لله تعالى 
بسم اتلله وعلى بركة الله نبداء

الرابط له http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRb5Me3rALA
وان لم تجده او عند تغيره فاكتب اسمه فى يوتيوب وانقر بحث وستجده

اسمه Skyline that runs on water
وقد جاء على شاشة التلفاز فى نشرة الاخبار 
والتى قال مقدم البرنامج اهة يمكنك السير مسافة 750 كيلومتر فقط باستخدام 20 لتر من الماء


اسم صانع النظام Graeme Jenkins

,و الان مع الصور انتظر اكتمال التحميل 






صورة المذيع مقدم نشرة الاخبار









تابع3==


ورة احب المشروع يطلب من عامل محطة البنزين ملء الخزان للخر 
ويساله اى نوع من الوقود تريد








تابع


1== 2==
4==

صورة هنا يخبرة بانه يريد الماء لملئ الخزان فقط ماء
والعامل يتعجب للطلب







تابع الصور والشرح

5==



صورة العامل يملئ الخزان الموجود بحقيبة السيارة ماء 

فقط ماء






تابع الصور والشرح
6==

صورة ملئ الماء








تابع

7==

صورة صاحب المشروع وهو يتابع العامل








احساس بالسعادة للتحرر من شراء البنزيت وضياع الراتب علية



8==


صورة السيارة بعد ادارة المحرك وخروج العادم 
فقط بخار ماء









تابع


9==

صورة العادم بعد الضغط على الدواسة البننزين ولاحظ الكم العالى لبخار الماء
لاتلوث لا اكاسيد لا سموم بالهواء 
فقط بخار ماء








لاحظ عند ضغطه على دواسة البنزين ان العادم فقط بخار ماء لا تلوث للبيئة

10==


صورةو من الجانب للشكمان 









تابع الشراح والصور
11==


لاحظ حجم وكم العادم بخار ماء 100%









تابع الصور




12==

عنا صاحب المشروع يستعد لقيادة السيارة









ها هو يظهر فى شاشة التلفار فى نشرة الاخبار كما بالصورة
13==


صورة الخزان ببملء بحقيبة السيارة









تابع الشرح

14==


فقح الخزان لاضافة الماء







تابع
15==


فلتر غسيل الغاز 








تابع

16==


وحدة التحضير

سر المشروع 
لم يتم شرحه للعامة من الناس





تابع

17==



خروج الغاز الى المحرك


الى المانفول 
لايوجد مكان لدخول الهواء لعدم الحاجة له








تابع
 18===

مكان التوصيل للمجرك

بالمانفول






تابع
19===

وحدة تكثيف 
من اسرار الاختراع 









تابع
20===








ابع الشرح والصور
21==


ونها يشرح انها سهل وامنه 
واى شاب يحب الاختراع يمكنه عمل ذالك






تابع


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (25 مايو 2008)

22==

مقدم البرنامج يشرحه

المذيع





تابع

23==


المقدم للبرنامج يسكب الماء على الارض حتى يتاكد الناس منه







24===












تابع


25==



السيارة اثناء سيرها









26===



وهنا صورة صاحب الاختراع يسير بسيارته فى المدينه


ويقول للعالم ها انا نجحت فيما فشلتم انتم فيه










والعجيب انك تجد من ملئ قلبه الحقد على فقراء ومساكين المسلمين ويرفض وصول هذا العلم لهم 

هو يجيد شيئا فى حياته هو الشر والكذب


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 مايو 2008)

مجهود كبير اعانك الله .

وجزاك الله خيرا .

البغدادي


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (30 مايو 2008)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> مجهود كبير اعانك الله .
> 
> وجزاك الله خيرا .
> 
> البغدادي


 وجزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (30 مايو 2008)

انتاج وقود الماء يتحكم فيه مؤثرات كثيرة
فبها يمكن ان تنتج وقود لايكفى لاعطاء نفس الكمية من الطاقة اللتى استخدمت لانتاجه
ويمكن ان يعطي الالف المرات والاضعاف للطاقة اللتى استخدمت لانتاجه

ما هى المؤثرات والمتغيرات اللتى تتحكم في ذالك ؟؟؟؟؟
1==

المساحة المعدنية للكاثود والانود المعرضة للماء اثناء التحليل

كلما كبرت وزادت كلما زاد انتاج الغاز


2==

المسافة بين الاقطاب الكاثود والانود

كلما صغرت وقلت المسافة بين الكاثود والانود كلما زاد انتاج الغاز

3==

الالكترولود المستخدم كلما كانت نسبت الامثل حوالى 25% تقريبا = حسب نوعه= كلما زاد انتاج الغاز
فالتركيز العالى واو القليل يقلل من كمية الغاز المنتجة

4==

التيار الكهربي المار بين الاقطاب

كلما زاد التيار الكهربي كلما زاد انتاج وكمية الغاز

وهذا عند ثبات الفولت

لان التحليل يعتمد اساسا على التيار المار فى الثانية الواحدة بغض النظر عن الفولت لان الفولت هو القوة الدافعه الكهربية لهذا التيار

فان كانت مقاومة وحدة التحليل الكهربي صفر فاءن الفولت لن يؤدى الى اى تغير يذكر

5==

المصدر الكهربي للحصول على الوقود المائي

و الذى يستخدم لانتاجه
الكثير من الناس يظن جدلا انه بطارية السيارت
وهذا اكبر خطاء لان البطارية ليست الا مخزن للكهرباء يستخم لاارة محرك السيارة ثم يقوم مولد الكهرباء بالسيارة باعادة شحن الكهرباء اللتى استخدمت مرة اخري الى البطارية

ويكون عنالك زيادة كبيرة فى الكهرباء لهذا المولد الكهربي ويسمى = الديناموا=
وتستخدم الزيادة لتشغيل باقى الاجهزة الكهربية بالسيارة من تكييف وانوار وخلافى

ذالك المولد
هو الذى لايستوعبه الكثير من المجادلين

حيث ان هنالك مولدات قديمة تنتج 15 أمبير كحد اقصي

ومولدات بكها الكثير من التكنولوجيا الحديثة وتنتج 90 = 120 أمبير

ويمكن تركيب اى منهما على نفس المحرك بدون تاثير يذكر على المحرك فى المستهلك من قدرته لادارة اى من المولدين
=====================================

والان كيف يمكن ان انتج وقود يعطى كمية عالية جدا من الطاقة

ب1==
باستخدام دائرة استانلى ماير

2==
بمراعاة الاسباب اللتى سبق ذكرها فيجب عمل تلح الوحد من عدة غرف كما هو الحال فى تقسم غرف بطارية السيارة

3==

توصيل الغرف على التوالى وليس التوازى

حتى لايزيد الامبير = التيار الكهربي المستخدم عن 20 أمبير او نصف خرج الديناموا

4==

زيادة مساحة الالواح او عددها و تعرف ذالك من خلال تجاربك الشخصية
حيى تحصل على كمية الغاز المناسبه للمحرك

5== يمكن اضافة بعض الالواح المعدنية بين الكاثود والانود حيث يتحلل عليها الماء اثناء مرور التيار من خلاله


موجب -- محايد - سالب - محايد - موجب - محايد - سالب - محايد - موجب
والمسافة البينية بين كل لوح والاخر لاتزيد عن 2 ملليمتر

فهل لنا ان نتعاون لتوضيح ذالك وتوصيله للعامة من الناس


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (30 مايو 2008)

ببساطة شديدة

عند تحليل الماء ووجود الكترولود ( محلول قلوى او حامضي )

فان مقاومة الوحدة للتحليل الكهربي تقترب من الصفر

وهذا يوءدى بنا الى ااستهلاك عالى للتيار الكهربي

مثال عندى وحدة تحليل بها عدد 100 لوح معدنى 50 موجب و 50 سالب

فتلك الوحدة ستسمح بمورو تيار كهربي يصل الى 70 أمبير

ونحصل منها على 100 لتر غاز - وقود مائي فى الدقيقة الواحدة


وان قمنا بالتغيير الى تقسيم هذا العدد من الاقطاب على غرف او وحدات منفصلة مثال 10 غرف لكل غرف 5 موجب و 5 سالب

هنا عند التوصيل على التوازى فان التيار كما هو سيكون 70 أمبير

اما عند توصيلهم على التوالى فان مقاومى تلك الوحدات تزاد فهى حاصل حمع المقاومة لكل الوحدات فان كانت مقاومى الوحدة 5 اوم فيصبح لدينا 50 اوم

وهذا يعنى اننى ساحتاج الى تياركهربي 7 امبير وليس 70 امبير لاحصل على نفس كمية الغاز


==


نشرحها باسلوب اخر

عندنا 10 وحدة تحليل مائي بكل وحدة موجب وسالب 2قطب فقط

الامبير المستخدم عند التوصيل على التوازى = مجموع ما تسمح بمرورة من خلال الوحدة ولنقول مثلا 5 امبير
اذا المجموع = 5 X في 10 = 50 امبير

لنحصل على 10 لتر غاز بالدقيقة

وعند التوصيل على التوالى = 5 - المقومة الكلية للعشر وحدات = 4 امبير مثلا

اذا هنا سنستخدم عدد 4 أمبير كهربي الذى سيمر من خلال ال 10 وحدات واثناء مرورة سيتم انتاج 8 لتر غاز بالدقيقة
لاحظ ان هناك نقص فى كمية الغاز عن الطريقة الاولى ولكنه بسيط جدا وغير مؤثر
ولاحظ الفرق الشديد جدا بين استهلاك الكهرباء فى الحالتيى

الاولى
ستفرغ البطارية وتجهد دينامو السيارة = المولد الكهربي للسيارة
حيث استهلكت 50 أمبير لاحصل على 10 لتر غاز

والثانية
استهلكت 4 امبير لاحصل على 8 لتر غاز

استهلكت كهرباء قليلة جدا وانتجت نفس الغاز تقريبا

الفرق هو ان حجم الوحدة ستكبر او يتضاعف فى عدد الخلايا او وحدات التحليل ان صح التعبير

و====================
وهنا مربط الفرس ومشوار النجاح لمن اراد التجربة

ازد عدد الالواح الاقطاب بالخلية وضاعف عدد الخلايا تستهلك نفس الكهرباء لتحصل على اضعاف الوقود

وعند التجارب يفضل الاستعانه بفنى كهرباي سيارات او مهندس كهرباء حتى لايحدث خطاء ما

وقياس الامبير بالاميتر

مثال للتوضيح

عند عمل خلية للتحليل الكهربي و
مكوناتها كالتالى
عدد 3 قطب موجب
عدد 2 قطب سالب
عدد 4 محايد

بمساحة 7 سنتيمتر في 13 سنتيمتر لكل لوح = قطب

ويكون وضعهم كالتالى موجب - محايد - سالب - محايد - موجب - محايد - سالب - محايد - موجب

فانهم يستهلكون 20 أمبير لانتاج 5 لتر غاز بالدقيقة

و عند توصيل 10 وحداة على التوالى فانهم يستهلكون 15 أمبير لانتاج = 4 لتر فى 10 وحدات = 40 لتر غاز بالدقيقة


بمعنى توفير كهرباء كبير وانتاج غاز بكميات كبيرة جدا


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (30 مايو 2008)

==

الخلية مع كسر من الثاغنية اثناء التشغيل 







تابع الصور 
6==


هنا ترى بالصورة 
مقدار ارتفاع الفقاعات الشديد الذى يتناسب طرديا مع الضغط على بدال البنزين











تابع
==

لاظ هنا وصول الفقاعات الى اعلى الغطاء وذالك لان الضغط على دواسة البنزين على الارض














تمت بحمد الله


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (30 مايو 2008)

ملحوظة هامة 

لابد من ضبط نسبة استهلاك الكهرباء خاصة الامنتر عند الاستخام المباشر للتحليل بدون دائرة الرنين

الافضل فى حدود ال 20 A امبير

ومراعاة مساحة الالواح كاثود وانود

وعدد الغرف 

وهنا مثال لذالك 

الربط للفلم لمن اراد مشاهدته


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJBQUM52dhw

و ان تغير فاكتب اسم الفلم في يوتيوب اسمه Hydrogen Generator Saves 20% - 90% Fuel and Increases Power

الان مع الشرح بالصور 
لان المعلومه المرئية احدق وابسط للوصول للعقول

1==



الحظ انهم وحدتين كل منهما بها 12 غرفه وتقريبا كاثود وانود واحد












==


صورة الوحدتين







وهنا يتم استخدام الخلايا لتقليل استهلاك من المشاركة السابقة فى الشاحنات ولوارى الشحت 


لتقليل استهلاك الوقود اليديزل من 20% ألى 90%



الصورة هنا









تابع==

صورة اقرب








فيمكن الانتقال الى كامل الاستخدام للماء بدون بنزين او ديزل 

ويمكن ايضا الانتقال الى توفير 90% من الوقود يعنى تعمل بالصفيحة حوالى 4000 كيلومتر


تمت


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (7 سبتمبر 2008)

تن اساليب الحصول على وقود الماء انتشرت على مستوى العالم وتعددت 
فمنها اسلوب البالزما اللتى تعتمد على الفولتية العالية جدا للكهرباء 

ومنها التحليل باستخدام دوائر كهربية تعمل على اهتزاز التيار الكهربي المستمر فيضعف الراوبط الجزيئية مما يساعد على تفكيك الماء الى غازيه الهيدروجين والاكسجين
وتسمى دوائر الرنين

ومنها من اعتمد على التسخين الحرارى العالى جدا للماء من الاستعانه بجزء بسيط من اى وقود عند بدء التشغيل للوصول الى تلك الحرارة مما يؤدى الى تفكك جزيئات الماء الى غازيه 
وتسمى طريقة بانتونى 
الرابط لها هناHho Gas Respect To Paul Pantoneشرح لنظريته وقود الماء ومع سيارة تسير بالماء

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/search.php?searchid=1330489&pp=25



> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/search.php?searchid=1330489&pp=25



ومنها من استخدم التفاعل الكميائي بين معدن الالومنيوم وهيدروكسيد الصديوم 
وبعد انتهاء التفاعل واستهلاك الغاز يقوم باعادة سيكلته=بناؤه مرة اخرى 

كلها افكار لمن اراد ان يكون صاحب مشروع ناجح


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (7 سبتمبر 2008)

*استبدل البنزين بوقود الماء لسيارتك ومصنعك مثل هذا المخترع اليابانى*

السلام عليكم
من اليابان 
اخترع احد الشباب جهاز يعمل على تحليل الماء الى غازيه الهيدروجين القابل للاشتعال والاكسجين المساعد له على الاشتعال

ليحصل على وقود الماء 
انه وقود 
انظف للبيئة 

ارخص ربما مجانى

اقوى فى الاداء 

يحافظ على المحرك 

عند حرقه يعود الى صورتة الاولى =الماء

سهل التطبيق لمن اراد 

يفتح الافاق لعمل الكثير من المشروعات

وجالون الماء = 5 لترات = يكفى للسير بالسيارة مسافة 700 كيلومتر

هذا هو الفكر الياباني وسبب نجاحهم فهل نكون مثلهم 

الرابط لمن اراد المشاهدة هنا
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1OWDcWoXHs



> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1OWDcWoXHs





```
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1OWDcWoXHs
```

اسم الفلم 

Japanese Water Car 

بعض الصور لللتوضيح

=






 
=


 

=



 

=



 
=



 
=



 

=



 


تابع الصور

​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (7 سبتمبر 2008)

باقى الصور 

=
صورة المخترع وهو يقود الميكروباص حقه



 

=

صورة العادم عند خروجه من الشكمان 
فقط بخار ماء صحى ونظيف



 


=

صورة السيارة فى مركز براءة الاختراعات



 


=

صورة قيد برائة الاختراع



 


=

صورة السيارة 



 


=

السيارة هنا وهى تتحرك بوقود الماء 



 


=

صورة تشرح حركة وقود الماء بالمحرك



 


=


تابع الصور




​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (7 سبتمبر 2008)

بعض الصور 

لحركة الاشواط بالمحرك وتداخل الغاز 


=




 

=


 
=


 
=


 
=


 


=


 

=


 
=
تابع الصور









​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (7 سبتمبر 2008)

تابع الصور 

=





=



 

=
صورة احد الخبراء يشرح مدى جدية وكفاءة هذا الوقود المنتج من الماء



 


=
صورة ملئ خزان الوقود بالماء للسيارة 





=
لاحظ كلمة ماء باليابانى فى الصورة



 

=
صورة خزان الوقود للماء بالسيارة ولاحظ منسوب الماء به 



 

=
صورة ادارة المحرك والضغط على دواسة البنزين 





=

تابع الصور
​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (7 سبتمبر 2008)

باقي الصور

=
السير والتحرك بالسيارة فى شوارع المدينة 
وودعا لتلوث الهواء




 

=



 

=



 

=




 

=

صورة احد الخبراء يشرح بنشرة التلفاز اليابانى هذا المنتج الجديد



 


=

تمت بحمد الله تعالى 

=

فهل سنجد يوما من يقدم للعرب هذا الوقود المحافظ على البيئة 
​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (7 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع شبيه 
ولكنه يعتمد على المحرك الكهربي للسيارة وليس المحرك الاحتراق الداخلى كما هو الحال في ذالك الميكروباص



 * شركة جيناباكس اليابانية تنزل سيارة تعمل بالماء الى السوق/وتنهي عهد النفط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92847.html
*


----------



## ابراهيم جاهين (7 سبتمبر 2008)

واذا البحار سجرت 

مشكووووووور اخى الغالى


----------



## م/يوسف (8 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الشيق


----------



## محمود جميل (12 نوفمبر 2008)

لمعرفة المزيد عن استخدام الهيدروجين كوقود وخلايا الوقود تفضلوا بزيارة
http://cars-vision.blogspot.com


----------



## ميمو20010 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور يا أخي


----------



## بوبرام (13 أغسطس 2009)

ما شاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء الله


----------



## ابوعبوود (25 ديسمبر 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمدة


----------



## masallam1 (18 سبتمبر 2014)

موضوع مهم للغاية ... المستقبل فيه أمل


----------



## حميدالعيساوي (29 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك 
موضوع رائع


----------

